
Samsung dropping Symbian for Bada in 2010. - chanux
http://www.samsungdatacables.net/?p=269400
======
charlesmarshall
hmm, senior vp saying something like that and not being named... i'll take it
with a pinch of salt. Hopefully they will do more android handsets..

~~~
quant18
Don't get your hopes up. The article states: "according to Samsung senior vice
president Don Joo Lee"

Or you can go to <http://www.bada.com/> which says "copyright Samsung" at the
bottom. And according to whois, registered by Samsung at their corporate
address near Seoul, nameserver red.samsung.co.kr ...

~~~
charlesmarshall
Sorry, so it does, I did not notice that. My mistake.

I was never questioning the validity of bada, thats a given. I was just
thinking that dumping symbian off hand like that when, as far as i know, they
have yet to ship a single bada handset would be rather strange think for an
experienced vp to say.

